
Set up a gaming rig on GCP/AWS in 30 minutes - kurtv
https://kta.io/posts/cloud_desktop
======
rubatuga
If you love latency, give it a try.

------
kixiQu
slightly off topic, but since streaming was mentioned: it feels to me like
there ought to be a way to share a streamed video with friends at, let's say,
1080p quality without having to run it on windows. I have fully adequate
bandwidth for the upload speed, but my VLC experiments have been less than
fruitful.

the most irritating thing is that we are all fully willing to pay for the
video content and happy to not self-host this. three separate subscribers to
basically All of the online video streaming services, not having any kind of
"watch party" availability except through sketchy looking browser extensions--
I really wish this had been solved before the world went into quarantine.

------
kgraves
pretty much replicated a very expensive online arcade, even stadia is much
cheaper.

------
smabie
This guy is going to try and play overwatch remotely (shudder). I can't even
play that game at 60 fps anymore, I hate to think what it's like playing with
60 fps plus significant input latency.

